# Long 360 no start



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

I have a Long 360. It’s always been difficult to start but once it did it ran great. One day it just stopped and wouldn’t hit a lick. Changed filters, injectors and finally I bought a new injector pump. Still nothing. I’m almost $1500 into to this and nothing better. I have good fuel going to the injectors so I’m not sure what’s going on. It’s almost like it’s not maintains pressure to pop the injectors but idk. One thing…when I got the new CAV the pressure equalizer was bent and leaking like crazy. I removed it and it is definitely bent from the factory, the stuff going into it. I took the old one off the old pump and replaced it. Could this have been the problem all along or do you have any other suggestions? Thanks in advance for any help. I’m lost


----------



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

I meant to say the stud going into the pressure equalizer and when I put the old one on it did the same thing, nothing.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

What r u calling the pressure equalizer.??
I’ve been rebuilding pumps for 35+ years and never have I ran across anything called a pressure equalizer.


----------



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

That’s what the service manual called it. It’s the black disc looking part on the top left side of the pump. Btw I also replaced the low pressure pump


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I gotcha now.. the manufacturer just calls it a diagram..
Is it leaking at the copper gasket or the small hole in the center of the diagram itself.??


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Depending on how bad it’s leaking, it could be sucking air into the low pressure system and prevent starting, but it’s unlikely..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

How about the actual cyl compression.??
U said it’s been hard to start for awhile and finally gave up the ghost..
One thing u could try is taking out 1 injector and turning it upside down and hooking the line back up and WATCHING to see if it’s popping the injector..
NOTE: the spray from the injector WILL penetrate your skin and WILL develop into blood poisoning..
SO, stay away from the spray.
I’ve heard of people putting a piece of cardboard in front of the injector..
If it’s popping the injector, it’s time for a compression test..
Good luck


----------



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

It’s leaking from the copper washer and I’m going to try pulling the injector today and see if it’s popping but it didn’t before I changed the injector pump so I’m anxious to see if it is now with a new pump but that old diaphragm being in there makes me less than hopeful and I wonder if I’m going down another rabbit hole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Be sure and post back the results..


----------



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

It’s not popping the injectors. New filters, new priming pump, new injectors and new injector pump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

Should those two lines be straight across? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Hell yes.. what do u think they’re for.??
Lol


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I’ll bet u my pay check that the injectors are wrong too.. they’ll have the wrong tips in them..
The pump that u bought, are the mdl #’s on the name plate the exact same.?
Example: 3238F110


----------



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

Lol. I’ll check the numbers but I called on both the injectors and the pump and told them what they were going on and that’s what they said they sent me. I’ll straighten those lines up on the pump and see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

That’s the same number as my old one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

I’m going to put the old injectors back on tomorrow and e see if they pop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The ones that u buy are set at 3000-3200 psi.. w the wrong tips.
Where your originals are set to 2500 psi. 
That’s what I’ve found..


----------



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

Hopefully the old ones will give me some signs of working. When I take the lines off the injector…how much force should the fuel be coming out of the lines? Cause mine I coming out but not with much pressure at all. I just don’t know if it builds pressure once it’s connected to the injector or if it should be shooting out of the line. I don’t know how that pump works


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It builds pressure once the line is connected.. but u do have to have fuel there.. hence loosening the line AT THE INJECTORS to bleed the air outta the lines..


----------



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

Well thank you for your expertise. You certainly sent me in all the right directions. It was the injectors. Put the old ones back in and it started. I’ll be sending those back for sure. Thanks once again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U should sendm to me and let me checkm and put new tips in’m if need be..


----------



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

I certainly would if the old ones were bad but apparently they are fine. If they weren’t $400+ I’d just keep them and let you change them but I’d rather have the money. 
I really appreciate your help and will certainly use your services in the future instead of going the route I went this time. It’s nice to know there are folks out there that still care about quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## roadpacker (Jul 7, 2015)

thepumpguysc said:


> Hell yes.. what do u think they’re for.??
> Lol


On the Cav pump, if the timing mark on the pump is BELOW the timing mark on the pump mounting flange does that mean the pump timing is below or above TDC? Will moving the pump mark up to the flange mark increase or decrease pump output and increase or decrease engine power?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Look at the pump name plate .. there should be an arrow on it..
If u move the pump OPPOSITE the arrow, your advancing the timing..
Put the pump timing line ON the engine timing line...THEN, move it NO MORE THAN a dimes width OPPOSITE the direction of the arrow..


----------



## roadpacker (Jul 7, 2015)

thepumpguysc said:


> Look at the pump name plate .. there should be an arrow on it..
> If u move the pump OPPOSITE the arrow, your advancing the timing..
> Put the pump timing line ON the engine timing line...THEN, move it NO MORE THAN a dimes width OPPOSITE the direction of the arrow..


Thanks, you make it simple. I can never remember the direction of distributor movement for timing on my Jeep. Injector pump timing is real similar


----------

